# Smok Marshal; G-Priv; Alien



## Stosta

@Greyz is about to become a very poor man!







http://www.efun.top/smok-marshal-300w-tc-box-mod.html
http://www.efun.top/smok-g-priv-220w-touch-screen-box-mod.html
http://www.efun.top/smok-alien-220w-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Those are some nice looking mods, that last one with the yellow bits looks like my kinda thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

No pink though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> Those are some nice looking mods, that last one with the yellow bits looks like my kinda thing


I particularly like the last two, very good looking! But that G-Priv looks more like a cell phone than anything else!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

You right @Stosta, I need all of them

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> I particularly like the last two, very good looking! But that G-Priv looks more like a cell phone than anything else!



I agree @Stosta , also like the last two, that screen fragility of the G-Priv makes me weary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

That is just disgustingly sexy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Huffapuff

While these aren't really my thing I do appreciate the larger screens. I'm tired of squinting at these little oleds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

I quite like those Smok Alien mods! I have been wanting the IPV6x but they are taking FOREVER to release it so an contemplating an alternative and this might just be it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redaa

Has anybody purchased off the SMOK website? I see you can pre order with free delivery. Would you have to pay duties/taxes if one was delivered? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Those are some nice looking mods, that last one with the yellow bits looks like my kinda thing


That has your style all over it Bee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Stosta said:


> @Greyz is about to become a very poor man!
> 
> View attachment 62422
> 
> View attachment 62420
> 
> View attachment 62424
> 
> http://www.efun.top/smok-marshal-300w-tc-box-mod.html
> http://www.efun.top/smok-g-priv-220w-touch-screen-box-mod.html
> http://www.efun.top/smok-alien-220w-starter-kit.html


Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

WOAH!! Wait a minute, why is this one only displayed on Smok's official website and not the other sites yet?






This looks sexy as hell!! I love that CF piece there, I want this one over the yellow or red one.

Here is an actual picture as opposed to just a render:







EDIT: Wait, I see Efun top has it on their website now too.
They seem to classify it as "Black and Silver" where I would call it more of a gold?

They also sell just the mod and then the starter kit, although the starter kit has increased in price by $4 or so but they have the "silver" one as an option.

Now to decide whether to go for the starter kit or just the box mod. Around $10 for that tank with the kit..... Naaaah!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

PsyCLown said:


> WOAH!! Wait a minute, why is this one only displayed on Smok's official website and not the other sites yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks sexy as hell!! I love that CF piece there, I want this one over the yellow or red one.
> 
> Here is an actual picture as opposed to just a render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I see Efun top has it on their website now too.
> They seem to classify it as "Black and Silver" where I would call it more of a gold?
> 
> They also sell just the mod and then the starter kit, although the starter kit has increased in price by $4 or so but they have the "silver" one as an option.
> 
> Now to decide whether to go for the starter kit or just the box mod. Around $10 for that tank with the kit..... Naaaah!


Looking at those first pics again, this gold one could be what we thought was yellow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

BumbleBee said:


> Looking at those first pics again, this gold one could be what we thought was yellow.


Possibly, although if that's the case then where is an actual pic of the "Silver" one efun top have on their site? 

I think it's yellow, red and shiny gold. 

I also wonder if the chip in the Alien is the same as in the H-Priv? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

PsyCLown said:


> Possibly, although if that's the case then where is an actual pic of the "Silver" one efun top have on their site?
> 
> I think it's yellow, red and shiny gold.
> 
> I also wonder if the chip in the Alien is the same as in the H-Priv?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I guess we'll just have to wait for pics and specs for all of them once they're released.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

So seems as if the 3 colours for the Smok Alien are: Red, Gold & Grey.

I am going to order one unless some info comes out stating that it is bad. Just waiting for Efun top to start shipping it, then I will place my order and decide whether to get just the mod or the tank too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redaa

@PsyCLown have you purchased off Efun before? Do you have an idea of delivery times? Also customs and duties what's your take on that? I'm also keen on purchasing one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Redaa said:


> @PsyCLown have you purchased off Efun before? Do you have an idea of delivery times? Also customs and duties what's your take on that? I'm also keen on purchasing one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I have not.

I have purchased from Gearbest, I suspect them to all be very similar. Obviously there are different shipping options but Efun seem to mainly use PostNL which is what I have been using with Gearbest and it is around a month, perhaps a bit over a month.

Customs, I expect the device to still come in cheaper than if I were to purchase it locally. I have some mods and chargers on their way from Gearbest, so I will have a better idea about custom duties once those arrive - they are for friends of mine as we did a group buy of sorts.

My main reason for purchasing this internationally is:
1. I have a gift card for Efun therefore I will be saving quite a bit ($35 to be precise)
2. Even if I did not have a gift card, I still suspect it will be cheaper than getting it locally - however there is the wait. That being said certain items are on specials at times and come in much cheaper than you can get locally (Got some wire and coils from Gearbest a while ago, as an example). Was around R35 for a spool of wire, twisted kanthal and a few other variations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

So I pre-ordered the Smok Alien Mod box a few days ago, however the date at which the pre-order ends keeps changing, keeps being pushed back.
Grrr, quite annoying - I really want the mod!

Also the pricing has increased steadily, it went up again after I placed my pre-order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redaa

Yeah! I'm pissed myself! I also ordered the alien but now it's a longer wait. I hope it's worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Redaa said:


> Yeah! I'm pissed myself! I also ordered the alien but now it's a longer wait. I hope it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am hoping it is a longer wait due to them doing some last minute adjustments or perhaps even having Daniel from DJLSB Vapes assisting them with testing it before it gets sold.

Sexy looking mod though, that is for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jpq

Guys and Gals ( to be fair)
I'm starting to feel like a certain Mr Clarckson, of the Jeremy kind, is it only me that seems to be drooling and about the Marshall?
When the first rendering made it onto my screen, my wife shouted for me to stop, she knew, that was to be the easy ticket for a birthday present this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

So this is getting quite frustrating actually, pre-orders can be really bad! 

The date has been pushed back yet again until end of September, then still need to wait another month before it arrives. Siiigh.
I want my Alien mod dammit. I see some reviewers received theirs around a week ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redaa

PsyCLown said:


> So this is getting quite frustrating actually, pre-orders can be really bad!
> 
> The date has been pushed back yet again until end of September, then still need to wait another month before it arrives. Siiigh.
> I want my Alien mod dammit. I see some reviewers received theirs around a week ago.



I know I'm really pissed. I also saw the date was pushed out. The reviews look good though. I think I'm going to mail Efun and see what they have to say even though it is most probably SMOK they are fine tuning. I will let you know if o get a reply.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Sal said:


> Hey did u find out the answer to the question regarding the import duties/taxes from Smoks websites?



Welcome to the forum @Sal 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-378#post-435328


----------



## PsyCLown

Sal said:


> Hey did u find out the answer to the question regarding the import duties/taxes from Smoks websites?


You'll most likely have to pay customs. 
If it's via PostNL or a similar EMS service it'll probably be under R100 for a mod. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Redaa

I see there are a few people that have the mod here in SA. Efun top still saids pre order. WTF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

We special people


----------



## Redaa

Sickboy77 said:


> We special people



Lol. True that. How did you get it or where did you get it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Redaa said:


> Lol. True that. How did you get it or where did you get it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From dragonvape, there were 2 left when I looked and just like poofff it was gone... So glad I managed to get one tho 
Best mod EVER!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Daniel puts the Alien through its paces

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

PsyCLown said:


> So I pre-ordered the Smok Alien Mod box a few days ago, however the date at which the pre-order ends keeps changing, keeps being pushed back.
> Grrr, quite annoying - I really want the mod!
> 
> Also the pricing has increased steadily, it went up again after I placed my pre-order.


I feel your pain.This is the trouble with pre order, I have been there (in fact I just did one for an ijoy maxo) but as a gear freak this is my punishment! As far as the price rising after you order,this has never happened to me and isn't right.imo


----------



## kev mac

Redaa said:


> @PsyCLown have you purchased off Efun before? Do you have an idea of delivery times? Also customs and duties what's your take on that? I'm also keen on purchasing one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have ordered from them and it's been my experience that they are much like fast tech ,3fvape etc.as far as delivery times and such.


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## PsyCLown

Watched Rip's video on it last night. The wait for my pre-order is killing me dammit!

It really has everything to be a fantastic mod. I reckon this might end up as something like the RX200 did.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Is the Alien available yet locally? Can't see 'em anywhere...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redaa

Nope not yet. I see some vendors got their hands on a few but that was gone in a. Link of an eye. Now all the stores in china are celebrating national holidays so nothing new coming till after the 9th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugi

Ohmmyecig and Eciginn in Durban got stock. Getting mine tomorrow's


----------



## Redaa

Ugi said:


> Ohmmyecig and Eciginn in Durban got stock. Getting mine tomorrow's


Pitty. I see ohmmyecig has stock but they dont do delivery by the looks of it. was ready to order.


----------



## Nailedit77

Redaa said:


> Pitty. I see ohmmyecig has stock but they dont do delivery by the looks of it. was ready to order.


Send them a mail bud, sure they can sort u out


----------



## Redaa

Sickboy77 said:


> Send them a mail bud, sure they can sort u out


Thanks, I sent them a mail now. will have to wait and see. cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rehaan

Redaa said:


> Thanks, I sent them a mail now. will have to wait and see. cheers


Just called them now, they do special orders with delivery for customers... the guy i spoke to gave me his boss's number which i typed on my cell but as soon as i dropped the call the number also dissapeared lol. Best you call and get boss's number then call him and find out how it works.....


----------



## Redaa

Thanks for the feedback. I already made arrangements with them. I'm going to pay for the device via eft and just get a Courier to collect for me. Should get it on Monday. Sick as tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehaan

Redaa said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I already made arrangements with them. I'm going to pay for the device via eft and just get a Courier to collect for me. Should get it on Monday. Sick as tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buddy! heavy FOMO on my side lol


----------



## Ugi

U welcome.....lol

Boss is my buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Ugi said:


> Ohmmyecig and Eciginn in Durban got stock. Getting mine tomorrow's



Do these guys have websites? I cant seem to find it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smok Alien Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Redaa

I'm loving that gold on gold. I had the same idea in mind. Also room the gold one. Yes they do have a website. Just go to google and type ohmmyecig they should pop up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Kind of weird that a vendor whom almost no-one knows about gets in these lovely mods while not a single diamond supporting vendor stocks them currently.
Hats off to ohmmyecig.


----------



## Redaa

I'm loving that gold on gold. I had the same idea in mind. Also room the gold one. Yes they do have a website. Just go to google and type ohmmyecig they should pop up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ohm My Ecig and Vape Decadence first in the country to get the Aliens... all sold out.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> Do these guys have websites? I cant seem to find it.



http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redaa

There are a few guys that got them for some reason. Dragon Vape got a few. Riefy from Kensington got a few and now ohmmyecig. According to the owner he had to pay extra to get them here as quick as he dis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

Damn, right now this is the most wanted mod. At least it feels that way.

The wait and the fact that they are arriving in small batches is not helping either  haha


----------



## Deckie

I'll just exercise good old patience - let everyone stress and shorten their lives hyper-ventilating in anticipation & scoop 1 up at my leasure


----------



## Rob Fisher

Took the Smok Alien on my day out on the water fishing a bass compo at Wagendrift dam... was pretty impressed with it's performance and battery life. It has 2 x Samsung 30Q's and it pretty much lasted me the whole day and over 10ml's of juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

It would seem that Kangertech has some competition as far as inferior paint finish is concerned, not even a week and only 650 odd puffs and the paint is falling off in chunks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deckie

BumbleBee said:


> It would seem that Kangertech has some competition as far as inferior paint finish is concerned, not even a week and only 650 odd puffs and the paint is falling off in chunks
> 
> View attachment 74423


Geeez that's no good @BumbleBee . Glad I held off buying one. Send it back to the supplier.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR

That is strange. Had mine for 1 month now and not a single chip.
Any accidents we need to know of?


----------



## Greyz

@BumbleBee Your not alone it seems there are many others complaining of paint chipping. Maybe its a batch problem because Smok does a really good job on their paint. My H-Priv paint job is still perfect except for 2 knicks from when I dropped it


----------



## Imtiaaz

BumbleBee said:


> It would seem that Kangertech has some competition as far as inferior paint finish is concerned, not even a week and only 650 odd puffs and the paint is falling off in chunks
> 
> View attachment 74423



EXACTLY what I was talking about all this time. Just not a really good paint job and I am having the same issues not as bad as that though but just the fragility of the paint is unbelievably bad. Now I know I'm not the only one, thought I had the only one in the batch that was bad.


----------



## Handro

For the guys that want to buy.Check here.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/copy-of-new-smok-alien-220w-full-kit

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...-smok-alien-220w-mod-only?variant=30873195971


----------



## BumbleBee

The paint isn't chipping, this mod like all my devices is looked after really well, it doesn't go in the pocket with keys etc and it never gets set down on a hard surface without some sort of coaster. The first bit of paint to come off just got stuck to my finger, it's peeling off like skin. There are also sections of metal appearing on some edges of the body as well as on the minus button.

I have no intention of returning it to the vendor, it's not his fault and he would get stuck with it, (unofficial import and all that). Once all the paint is off I will attempt to repaint it.

Another thing, from photos I've seen it looks like the grey trim is like black chrome but mine is a painted metallic grey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

BumbleBee said:


> The paint isn't chipping, this mod like all my devices is looked after really well, it doesn't go in the pocket with keys etc and it never gets set down on a hard surface without some sort of coaster. The first bit of paint to come off just got stuck to my finger, it's peeling off like skin. There are also sections of metal appearing on some edges of the body as well as on the minus button.
> 
> I have no intention of returning it to the vendor, it's not his fault and he would get stuck with it, (unofficial import and all that). Once all the paint is off I will attempt to repaint it.
> 
> Another thing, from photos I've seen it looks like the grey trim is like black chrome but mine is a painted metallic grey.


This does not bode well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PsyCLown

Hmm, this is not great at all.

Has anyone sent an email to Smok directly to find out whether it is perhaps a known issue / bad batch and maybe there is something which can be done about it?

I just hope that I do not experience the same issues with my mod when I receive it.


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> It would seem that Kangertech has some competition as far as inferior paint finish is concerned, not even a week and only 650 odd puffs and the paint is falling off in chunks
> 
> View attachment 74423


I'm so sorry buddy, worse thing is if this is happening to everyone it's not even like you have a unique stripped alien!

I know it isn't the vendors fault, but at the end of the day that is why we support our local vendors. IMO it is still not acceptable and in the end the vendor supplied you with a obviously faulty product, it's their responsibility to correct it.

EDIT - This is my roundabout way of saying I think you should be raging and kicking up some serious poop!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

@Rude Rudi you really climbed onto that bandwagon didnt you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## boxerulez

BumbleBee said:


> The paint isn't chipping, this mod like all my devices is looked after really well, it doesn't go in the pocket with keys etc and it never gets set down on a hard surface without some sort of coaster. The first bit of paint to come off just got stuck to my finger, it's peeling off like skin. There are also sections of metal appearing on some edges of the body as well as on the minus button.
> 
> I have no intention of returning it to the vendor, it's not his fault and he would get stuck with it, (unofficial import and all that). Once all the paint is off I will attempt to repaint it.
> 
> Another thing, from photos I've seen it looks like the grey trim is like black chrome but mine is a painted metallic grey.


POLISH IT UP and clearcoat it!

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

BumbleBee said:


> The paint isn't chipping, this mod like all my devices is looked after really well, it doesn't go in the pocket with keys etc and it never gets set down on a hard surface without some sort of coaster. The first bit of paint to come off just got stuck to my finger, it's peeling off like skin. There are also sections of metal appearing on some edges of the body as well as on the minus button.
> 
> I have no intention of returning it to the vendor, it's not his fault and he would get stuck with it, (unofficial import and all that). Once all the paint is off I will attempt to repaint it.
> 
> Another thing, from photos I've seen it looks like the grey trim is like black chrome but mine is a painted metallic grey.


Also mine from Sir Vape is black chrome. Where did you buy from?

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel

Alas, my Alien is also shedding its skin. Its only a week and a bit old so I am rather disappointed with its new appearance. Surprisingly I have not dropped it yet and I don't put it in my pockets with other things that usually hide in pockets. I don't even wear steal-wool pants as they tend to chafe 
I also noticed the slight bubbling and that you can scratch the paint off with your nail where it bubbles. I will admit that I have spilled some of my flavour potions - but I can assure you that all the ingredients are from one of the Diamond Vendors. I have not tried making Battery Acid Banana Blitz yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel

Here follows some images of graphic nature, parental guidance advised....

Stripping Alien:





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gdigitel

Maybe I sweat acid through my hands 
As a fix, I thought of getting some carbon graphite, or matt black vinyl and doing some plastic surgery. I must say I am a little disappointed.


----------



## foGGyrEader

gdigitel said:


> Maybe I sweat acid through my hands
> As a fix, I thought of getting some carbon graphite, or matt black vinyl and doing some plastic surgery. I must say I am a little disappointed.


I love my Smok Alien for who she is inside, no matter how much she may flake. So there.


----------



## Imtiaaz

foGGyrEader said:


> I love my Smok Alien for who she is inside, no matter how much she may flake. So there.



Its like having an ugly B*%ch with a "great" personality

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gdigitel

She may be fugly but she is still smoking hot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Imtiaaz said:


> Its like having an ugly B*%ch with a "great" personality


Close but no cigar, more like a lingerie model with pimples.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Items with the aged look are often very sought after. Use the Alien till almost all the paint has come off and sell as collectors patina edition

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown

If this happens to mine I will either get someone to repaint it or perhaps wrap it.

I am thinking Carbon Fibre type wrap would look awesome.


----------



## Imtiaaz

PsyCLown said:


> If this happens to mine I will either get someone to repaint it or perhaps wrap it.
> 
> I am thinking Carbon Fibre type wrap would look awesome.



Does anyone know where I can Have this alien wrapped in the Cape Town Area?


----------



## blujeenz

Imtiaaz said:


> Does anyone know where I can Have this alien wrapped in the Cape Town Area?


Maizeys Plastics sell a big range of sign writing vinyl cheap, I paid about R26 for 1.25M X 1M matt black.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-way-to...buy-a-suitable-vinyl-wrap.t29552/#post-444267

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

blujeenz said:


> Maizeys Plastics sell a big range of sign writing vinyl cheap, I paid about R26 for 1.25M X 1M matt black.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-way-to...buy-a-suitable-vinyl-wrap.t29552/#post-444267



SUPERSTAR!!! Thanks @blujeenz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

BumbleBee said:


> Those are some nice looking mods, that last one with the yellow bits looks like my kinda thing



Matchy matchy also :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> Does anyone know where I can Have this alien wrapped in the Cape Town Area?



Try http://zapwrapz.co.uk/products/smokalien - it's 10 pounds and is cut perfectly for the Smok Alien. I picked up the wrap for my H-Priv from Zapwrapz and they only took 10 days to get to my hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

sleeves for alien found, I know its late

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-stock-just-arrived.t30826/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Vinyl wrapping is not as easy as it would seem.
I cut the vinyl larger with the intention of trimming it to size, it touched the mod and when I peeled it back, it took paint with it, theres a lot to be said for pre-cut wraps.
Suddenly a R90 silicone sleeve doesnt seem so expensive. 


ps my fire button is perfect, thats just the camera angle playing tricks.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Greyz

blujeenz said:


> Vinyl wrapping is not as easy as it would seem.
> I cut the vinyl larger with the intention of trimming it to size, it touched the mod and when I peeled it back, it took paint with it, theres a lot to be said for pre-cut wraps.
> Suddenly a R90 silicone sleeve doesnt seem so expensive.
> View attachment 74571
> 
> ps my fire button is perfect, thats just the camera angle playing tricks.


Damn! Sorry to see that Bumblebee. Too be honest I'm saddened to read how bad the paint job is on the Smok Alien. And here I was going around saying, "Kangertech mods/tanks will strip their paint if you look at them skeef"  
But check out zapwrapz he has a lot of options for the Alien. Maybe it would be a good idea to remove whatever shoddy paint is on there before attaching your wrap. Lest it come off with the shoddy paint beneath it...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gdigitel

blujeenz said:


> Vinyl wrapping is not as easy as it would seem.
> I cut the vinyl larger with the intention of trimming it to size, it touched the mod and when I peeled it back, it took paint with it, theres a lot to be said for pre-cut wraps.
> Suddenly a R90 silicone sleeve doesnt seem so expensive.
> View attachment 74571
> 
> ps my fire button is perfect, thats just the camera angle playing tricks.



Thanks for the warning blujeenz. I will definitely keep that in mind when I get the courage to start the surgery.
Busy stripping the paint off at the moment. Fortunately ... or unfortunately actually ... the paint is coming off easily by scrapping it with my nail.


----------



## foGGyrEader

gdigitel said:


> Thanks for the warning blujeenz. I will definitely keep that in mind when I get the courage to start the surgery.
> Busy stripping the paint off at the moment. Fortunately ... or unfortunately actually ... the paint is coming off easily by scrapping it with my nail.


Where on earth did you guys buy your mod from? 
Bought mine from Sir Vape and the paint is fine. Tried scratching the bottom with my nail and nothing comes off ... Sucks, pity the vendors cannot send it directly back to Smok with a label on the container: "Get your Sh!t Together".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

foGGyrEader said:


> Where on earth did you guys buy your mod from?
> Bought mine from Sir Vape and the paint is fine. Tried scratching the bottom with my nail and nothing comes off ... Sucks, pity the vendors cannot send it directly back to Smok with a label on the container: "Get your Sh!t Together".


Do you think the vendor will do something about it? Or are we going to hear " you dropped it in an acid bath after you put it in your paint eating piranha tank, just before you sandblasted it" blame shifts. 

Maybe we should try though. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

I also bought mine from Sir Vape and not a single paint chip.
Is there someone with bad paint job that bought from Sir Vape?
If not ...where did you guys buy it from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

blujeenz said:


> Vinyl wrapping is not as easy as it would seem.
> I cut the vinyl larger with the intention of trimming it to size, it touched the mod and when I peeled it back, it took paint with it, theres a lot to be said for pre-cut wraps.
> Suddenly a R90 silicone sleeve doesnt seem so expensive.
> View attachment 74571
> 
> ps my fire button is perfect, thats just the camera angle playing tricks.


@blujeenz - is there a way to take the panels apart?
I had a signwriting company for many moons, and can help with some advice re the vinyl, xx

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Caramia said:


> @blujeenz - is there a way to take the panels apart?
> I had a signwriting company for many moons, and can help with some advice re the vinyl, xx


It all comes apart fairly easily with the help of a teeny torx screwdriver and a soldering iron to free the top from the board. The issue I have with vinyl is the edges never stay down, they always tend to lift over time. Hydro dipping might be an option although I don't have any experience with it so can't comment on its durability or cost.

My Alien is currently chilling in the garage, will reassemble tomorrow evening once the paint has had its 24 hour curing session. 

For what it's worth, mine came from Dragon Vapes, the authenticity code checks out, mine was from batch 160825, was manufactured on 2016-08-25 and I received it on 2016-11-03

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Caramia

BumbleBee said:


> It all comes apart fairly easily with the help of a teeny torx screwdriver and a soldering iron to free the top from the board. The issue I have with vinyl is the edges never stay down, they always tend to lift over time. Hydro dipping might be an option although I don't have any experience with it so can't comment on its durability or cost.
> 
> My Alien is currently chilling in the garage, will reassemble tomorrow evening once the paint has had its 24 hour curing session.
> 
> For what it's worth, mine came from Dragon Vapes, the authenticity code checks out, mine was from batch 160825, was manufactured on 2016-08-25 and I received it on 2016-11-03


If there is some space to "fold" the vinyl around the edges - cut vinyl into shape of the panel (slightly larger), take vinyl backing off, place sticky side up, apply sunlight liquid (mix with water, about 50/50), make sure there is no grime and dust or dog hair, put panel on the vinyl. Turn around, smooth out (credit card works well as a squeegy, take hair dryer, blow dry, but not not too hot, you'll get the "feel" after a while - the heat helps with the adhesion, especially on corners, and also with the stretch around the edges. Use a nt-cutter to cut excess vinyl, and voila!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## gdigitel

My verification also checks out:
BatchNumber: 160811
ManufactureDate 2016-08-11 
Bought from Vapeshop

Must say that I am not overly keen to take mine apart in order to do the vinyl coating. I kinda feel that once I take out the screws I'll be going down the rabbit hole. One wrong move and I'll be screwed - and not in a fun way. 
My main concern is that this is my only e-cig.
No Alien = No Puff = G gets rough

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

Caramia said:


> If there is some space to "fold" the vinyl around the edges - cut vinyl into shape of the panel (slightly larger), take vinyl backing off, place sticky side up, apply sunlight liquid (mix with water, about 50/50), make sure there is no grime and dust or dog hair, put panel on the vinyl. Turn around, smooth out (credit card works well as a squeegy, take hair dryer, blow dry, but not not too hot, you'll get the "feel" after a while - the heat helps with the adhesion, especially on corners, and also with the stretch around the edges. Use a nt-cutter to cut excess vinyl, and voila!


Thanks for the little walk through, wasnt sure if the sunlight water mix would affect the vinyl adhesion. I havent had edge lifting problems with the many RC planes I've done over the years, or my cars C pillars in the 3 years since I applied it, it does sleep in the garage though.
That said constant handling as in the case of a mod might be a different kettle of fish.

As @BumbleBee said 3 small security screws on the bottom hold it together and although its probably not a good idea if its your prime device @gdigitel both the affected panels on your one just slide out without any fuss or need to solder, no dropping + & - butttons either.
The fire button has a spring so its prudent to hold the mod when sliding the main back panel/batt door assembly off to keep the parts in the same neighbourhood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Handro

foGGyrEader said:


> Where on earth did you guys buy your mod from?
> Bought mine from Sir Vape and the paint is fine. Tried scratching the bottom with my nail and nothing comes off ... Sucks, pity the vendors cannot send it directly back to Smok with a label on the container: "Get your Sh!t Together".



I also bought mine from Sir Vape and i have no problems eith mine.Got mine more than a month now and +\- 6500 puffs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DidiDaDj

KZOR said:


> I also bought mine from Sir Vape and not a single paint chip.
> Is there someone with bad paint job that bought from Sir Vape?
> If not ...where did you guys buy it from?


Also bought from Sir Vape...3 weeks down the line and no scratch...touch wood...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## morras

Eish !

I want to buy one of these but the paint problems is worrying......

Can we be sure that units from certain vendors will be shitty and units from other vendors will be good ? If so - what vendor stocks the ones where the paint will not peel ?


----------



## foGGyrEader

morras said:


> Eish !
> 
> I want to buy one of these but the paint problems is worrying......
> 
> Can we be sure that units from certain vendors will be shitty and units from other vendors will be good ? If so - what vendor stocks the ones where the paint will not peel ?


Sir Vape as far as the general consensus goes


----------



## gdigitel

And to be really safe - get a funky Alien Condom. Its better to have protection and not need it than to need protection and not have it.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-stock-just-arrived.t30826/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rev2xtc

DidiDaDj said:


> Also bought from Sir Vape...3 weeks down the line and no scratch...touch wood...



Same here...purchased from Sirvape, 2 weeks old and no paint issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

And we're back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## gdigitel

Nice work - Looks like Hammerite paint??

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

gdigitel said:


> Nice work - Looks like Hammerite paint??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


No, it's a gloss spray, clearly I suck at painting stuff 

I used a grey primer on the bare metal after a good wash and rinse with paint stripper, but I don't have much hope for this, I'm expecting it to come off soon.


----------



## gdigitel

Looks good though. Besides - it's a one of its kind colour combo 

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

BumbleBee said:


> No, it's a gloss spray, clearly I suck at painting stuff
> 
> I used a grey primer on the bare metal after a good wash and rinse with paint stripper, but I don't have much hope for this, I'm expecting it to come off soon.


I am assuming cans of aerolak?

Pity you do not get proper primer in cans. If I ever paint one of my mods it will be MS primer.... base coat and 2k clear. Will hold up well but still look at behind the door handle on any 4 year old car. It will scratch and peel eventually.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DougP

Stupid question but why isn't this kinda stuff powder coated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gdigitel

WARNING!! WARNING!! The following image is even more graphic than the previous images I posted. Mods feel free to remove it f deemed necessary.
After 3 weeks of use my alien looks like this ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel

She still vapes like a demon in a bath of ice water but she looks like a bit of a floozy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

gdigitel said:


> WARNING!! WARNING!! The following image is even more graphic than the previous images I posted. Mods feel free to remove it f deemed necessary.
> After 3 weeks of use my alien looks like this ...


  

I would really be so furious if a mod did this after three weeks! I would seriously take this back to my vendor and get them to refund me! Is that wrong of me?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## GuardianAlpha

Anyone know when the Marshal will be available in SA? Or if it is already, who is stocking it?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel

According to the vendor this is normal and if it still vapes its fine. I must in future just not mess any e-liquid on it or avoid my pockets and hot cars .... and super-moons and unicorns. 
They did however offer me a complementary cover when they get them in.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Stupid question but why isn't this kinda stuff powder coated


Too expensive.
You first shoot the primer layer and bake at 160 to 250 degrees C.
Then the color layer goes on and gets baked again.
Followed by the clear protective layer and bake.

Compare this with the Aliens paint, no primer, one very thin layer and no need to bake.

I dont think the zinc alloy that mods are made from can withstand the bake temps, possibly a special coating could be used like with some plastics, but again too expensive for volume production.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

gdigitel said:


> According to the vendor this is normal and if it still vapes its fine. I must in future just not mess any e-liquid on it or avoid my pockets and hot cars .... and super-moons and unicorns.
> They did however offer me a complementary cover when they get them in.




That would really get to me! I have had one or two experiences with being told stuff like that, and rather than let it upset me I have taken deep breaths and developed a long term twitch from the internal struggles. International vendor by any chance? 

Imagine if you bought a new car, and the paint started peeling off in three weeks. You take it back to the dealership and they tell you, "It's still driving so it's fine".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stosta said:


> That would really get to me! I have had one or two experiences with being told stuff like that, and rather than let it upset me I have taken deep breaths and developed a long term twitch from the internal struggles. International vendor by any chance?
> 
> Imagine if you bought a new car, and the paint started peeling off in three weeks. You take it back to the dealership and they tell you, "It's still driving so it's fine".


Chana's can't seem to keep their paint either

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Greyz

Stosta said:


> That would really get to me! I have had one or two experiences with being told stuff like that, and rather than let it upset me I have taken deep breaths and developed a long term twitch from the internal struggles. International vendor by any chance?
> 
> Imagine if you bought a new car, and the paint started peeling off in three weeks. You take it back to the dealership and they tell you, "It's still driving so it's fine".



If that was my Alien Mod peeling after 3 weeks I'd expect a replacement or in the least a repair at the vendors expense. It's then the vendors issue to sort out reimbursement with their supplier. Just because it still works does not mean that the buyer must be happy to be stuck with an inferior product..

I work in the Motor Manufacture industry and this is a quality issue. It's not the end users problem and should warrant a repair in the least. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gdigitel

Stosta said:


> That would really get to me! I have had one or two experiences with being told stuff like that, and rather than let it upset me I have taken deep breaths and developed a long term twitch from the internal struggles. International vendor by any chance?
> 
> Imagine if you bought a new car, and the paint started peeling off in three weeks. You take it back to the dealership and they tell you, "It's still driving so it's fine".


 It's a ZA vendor. They have a few stalls around and online shop.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## foGGyrEader

gdigitel said:


> According to the vendor this is normal and if it still vapes its fine. I must in future just not mess any e-liquid on it or avoid my pockets and hot cars .... and super-moons and unicorns.
> They did however offer me a complementary cover when they get them in.


That's nonsense! I have messed plenty e-liquid on mine and often clean it with Disinfecta wipes. Still in pristine condition ... it seems that the Alien mods from @Sir Vape must have been either a really good batch, or something else went cockeyed. Sorry to see you're having bad luck, you must insist you receive a refund.


----------



## BumbleBee

These paint issues do seem to be isolated cases, Smok knows about them but hasn't officially commented yet. The vendor I got mine from is arranging my replacement 

In the mean time I'm still enjoying the mod and I'm having fun with trying on new "outfits" from time to time, have some interesting plans for the one I have now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

Yeah, not everyones Smok Alien has missing paint.

Daniel from DJLSB vapes still has his, without any paint peeling off and a few other reviewers as well such as Rip Trippers.
A friend of mine has had his for around a month and uses it daily, no issues what so ever.

Very strange indeed. I feel as if some people got a bad batch or something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Alien is still as good as the day I took it out the box. Mind you I haven't used it much but still...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

PsyCLown said:


> Yeah, not everyones Smok Alien has missing paint.
> 
> Daniel from DJLSB vapes still has his, without any paint peeling off and a few other reviewers as well such as Rip Trippers.
> A friend of mine has had his for around a month and uses it daily, no issues what so ever.
> 
> Very strange indeed. I feel as if some people got a bad batch or something.



If you check out DJLsb vapes G-Priv review he shows his Alien and the paint that's peeling off it. Skip to 5:57 and he expresses his disappointment. 
It pains me to admit but Smok messed up on some of these Aliens  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

I think the sir vape batch was really good and the rush batches following are peeling because mine has worked daily all day just over a month now and my brother is now using it. Still perfect.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel

Que in X-Files theme song:

I am not alone.....

[video]

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Greyz said:


> If you check out DJLsb vapes G-Priv review he shows his Alien and the paint that's peeling off it. Skip to 5:57 and he expresses his disappointment.
> It pains me to admit but Smok messed up on some of these Aliens
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Oh, my bad. 
I haven't seen that video and the one where he does a quick look of the ipv8, his alien mod looks fine. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkster_122

lol checking that video it seems smok are getting kanger to paint their devices


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derkster_122

BumbleBee said:


> Chana's can't seem to keep their paint either
> 
> View attachment 75511



That's a dope looking Chana 


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

